# Mahindra 4025 Problems



## DPSBrady

My 2 yr old Mahindra 4025 (124 hrs) just up and died in July while raking hay. Just prior to that my son said it would loose power on turns and the battery light would flash on and the steering would get hard. He was driving and it just died. I replaced fuel filter and blew out all the fuel line to no luck. It would turn over but not start. As I was pulling it home, he popped the clutch and it started. Took to Mahindra dealer and they said debris in tank and the internal screen was clogged. Had them clean the screen and take off and power wash the tank (expensive). The replaced the temp guage and fan cage (warranty) and said good to go. Worked fine for 3 months until yesterday. Did the same thing while pulling a 5 ft shredder. Will take back to dealer Monday, and will call Mahindra myself and raise hell. Lots of problems for a 2 yr old tractor. When I got it started this 2nd time it had a lot of white exhaust. I'm pretty frustrated. Any suggestions???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum DPS. Had it ever over heated? Likely a warped head / blown head gasket. Any moisture in the oil at all?


----------



## DPSBrady

No, it has never overheated, or gotten past the 1/2 way point. Talking on the phone today to the service manager, he said when I bring it tomorrow they will check to see if algae has developed and grown in the tank. I will pass on the warped head/blown head gasket. The oil looks very good.


----------



## boudreaux

The coating inside tank is flaking off. Algae causes it to begin flaking and it is very hard to stop once it starts. Be very careful not to run tractor out of fuel. Fuel is the only lube for the injection pump and if cavatited too many times it will break the timing advance inside injection pump


----------



## DPSBrady

The dealer has removed the tank and power washed it once, checked for algae both times and said there is none.


----------



## boudreaux

Unless the timing advance is malfunctioning that will cause smoke also. When does is smoke at full throttle?


----------



## boudreaux

Was the tank screen clogged again?


----------



## DPSBrady

*White smoke, loss of power, won't start*

Finally found the problem. There is a small, $1.00 filter inside the tank. That keeps getting clogged. Dealer said they don't know why it's inside the tank, kinda useless. I have had to take it out (unscrews from bottom left side of the tank) 2x a year. About every 6 months it gets clogged and I have to take it out and clean it. Pain in the butt. I'm not impressed by my Mahindra at all.


----------



## pogobill

Could it be a dirty fuel issue, or getting dirt in the tank when refueling?


----------



## DPSBrady

*4025 Not Cranking Again*

Well, thought I had it figured out, but a few days ago this worthless POS tractor started pouring white smoke again and loosing power. When I took out the internal fuel filter it was clean. I tried to re-start the tractor but it cranks and cranks but won't start. The last time I had to blow out the fuel lines and pop start the clutch when pulled by another tractor. This time I'm not starting the tractor and will take it to a different dealer. I am SO FREAKING DISAPPOINTED in this Mahindra tractor, only 3.5 yrs old and has been in the shop multiple times.


----------



## RetiredLE

Any update on this? I am considering the purchase of a new 4025 4WD. I like the robust look of it and it seems to have a good reputation.


----------



## DPSBrady

The 2nd dealer said the same thing the 1st dealer said, and that is that there was debris in the tank. The dealer said I had to be introducing debris into the tank. I don't see how, I fill my tractors (I have a 70 HP Zetor also) from the same diesel tank. I use a new, 20 gallon black plastic barrel to fill the tractors. The ONLY thing I can think of is if the dealer where I get my farm diesel has contaminated tanks and debris is getting mixed up with the farm diesel. My Mahindra pulls the diesel directly from the bottom of the tank, so any debris would get sucked into the internal fuel tank filter (the 4025 has 2 fuel filers, 1 inside the tank that can be screwed out from the bottom of the tank, then the regular fuel filter). My Zetor pulls it from the side, about an inch from the bottom, plus it doesn't have an internal fuel filter, so any debris may be just settled on the bottom of the tank (I"m draining and flushing the Zetor next week). I haven't used the Mahindra much since getting it back from the dealer, just used it putting out round bales of hay and it seemed to be running fine. I was impressed with the main Mahindra headquarters in Houston. I emailed them complaining of the issue and I got a phone call within 2 hours. The lady wanted to know where I was taking my tractor and I told them a dealer about 25 miles East of Dallas. A Mahindra rep stationed in the Dallas area came to the dealer to inspect my tractor. Hopefully, after all the issues, contaminated fuel at the gas station's farm diesel storage tank is the issue. I now use 2 five gallon diesel containers, plus a metal funnel with a screen for my Mahindra. Other than this, there are just small things wrong with the tractor. Several of the knobs and levers aren't put together real good, and the rear spotlight has quit working multiple times. Other than that, I like the tractor, it's a heavily built tractor perfect for everyday use.


----------



## tarpondog

RetiredLE said:


> Any update on this? I am considering the purchase of a new 4025 4WD. I like the robust look of it and it seems to have a good reputation.


I love my 4025 4wd 2013 mahindra although you'll have to take with a grain of salt as it's the only tractor i've ever owned. we bought new last year this time when we bought a property in s.w. Georgia...


----------



## RetiredLE

We decided to purchase the 4025 4WD and signed the paperwork today. It should be delivered this Friday or Saturday. Looking forward to putting it through it's paces.


----------



## RetiredLE

Update: So far no problems with this purchase. 

So far we've used the tractor (with post hole digger) to plant over a hundred pine tree seedlings. There was enough power available that we never needed to come off idle to dig the holes. 

More recently, our irrigation system was out as a result of an underground line freezing. With no backhoe available I put her in 4WD and used the front end loader to dig down (perpendicular to the line) far enough to expose the pipe. Worked like a charm and saved a lot of shovel work and lower back pain. 

Future accessories in our wish list include a pallet fork for the front, a 3 point pallet fork for the rear, a box blade, and a rototiller.


----------



## Southwnd

*Fuel Tank Screen*

This post discribed a problem we had with our 2012 4025 4WD.
Loss of power and white smoke while in low gear cleaning out horse shed. I removed the outlet connection from the fuel tank and found the screen blocked with alge. Cleaned screen and added diesel treatment.


----------



## RetiredLE

Wonder if the newer models still have this screen. Don't have enough hours on ours yet to see if this will affect us also.


----------



## Pecos

My 2015 had a real problem with restarting. After a while it just would not start at all. I replaced the glo plugs and it started, not to willingly but it started. Today the next day it was a real pain to start and after about an hour it blew whited smoke everywhere. I read all of the comments and I am going to look for another filter in the tank. I replaced the fuel with brand new fuel, I have a new fuel filter well one month old. I even did the both bleeds on the fuel filter assembly. I am not a happy Mahindra camper 475 hours.


----------



## Southwnd

*Fuel Filter*

I had the same problem with loss of power etc and it ended up being the screen inside the fuel tank at the fuel pickup point. Cleaned the screen and all works great. Started using a fuel conditioner which has eliminated the problem.
We have had our 4025 4wd for four years and other than the fuel screen getting blocked the only other problem was leaking of fuel from the lines going into the fuel injector pump. Replaced them myself under warranty. Never had to return the tractor to dealer for any reason.
We move many round bales, mow pasture, clean out barns, bale hay, move dirt, drill post holes and use every week and love the tractor. We call her Big Red and consider her my wife's tractor. My tractor is an older compact MF.


----------



## Justin Trimble

I am looking at buying a 2004 4025 4x4. It comes with a front end loader, box blade, and 6ft brush hog. The guys is asking $16,000. Seems pretty high to me for the price. Waiting on a response to see how many hours are on it. What do you guys think? Any issues with this year I should know about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

14 years old. Depends on the hours but it'd have to be pretty darn lean on the clock to change my opinion, which is ...... HIGH! 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/2/9/6294-mahindra-4025.html

and...... https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/?manu=MAHINDRA&mdltxt=4025


----------



## Justin Trimble

tractor beam said:


> 14 years old. Depends on the hours but it'd have to be pretty darn lean on the clock to change my opinion, which is ...... HIGH!
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/2/9/6294-mahindra-4025.html
> 
> and...... https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/?manu=MAHINDRA&mdltxt=4025


Thats what I thought also. Thanks


----------



## Justin Trimble

So what about a 2010 Kubota L3940 4x4 with 760 hours. Includes a LA724 loader, great plains pallet fork, and a land pride RCR18 brush hog. Guys asking $16,900. Looks like a pretty darn good deal to me but what do you guys think?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

BAM!


----------



## Justin Trimble

tractor beam said:


> BAM!


haha. I'll take that as good????


----------



## Kw13008

I have a 2011 4025 tractor the instrument cluster quit working I went to O'Reilly's and bought an aftermarket temperature gauge running you electrical wire to the temp sensor a bush hog with it for 30 minutes and it got up to 2:10 is that good temperature or is that too high what do y'all think


----------



## Geronimoejoe

KW
Sounds like it's not getting overheated. But good luck with the Mahindra. I have a 4025 that's been the tractor from hell. Clutches are known to be junk. Mine stuck so much, I had to tie down the clutch pedal with a rope. The 5 year powertrain is NOT honored and mine has about 70 hours on it, but just sits in the barn because I'm afraid it'll break. I guess you can tell I'm not a Mahindra fan, but anyway, good luck.


----------

